# do you think lights are easy to install?



## cooleric2000 (Aug 30, 2010)

If I replace my headlights, rear lights, turn signals or interior lights, are those diy or do i need a mechanic?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

cooleric2000 said:


> If I replace my headlights, rear lights, turn signals or interior lights, are those diy or do i need a mechanic?


You can do those yourself very easily. I assume you're talking about the bulbs - HID and LEDs??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes I agree with Faja, those are fairly easy things to do. I believe there is a guide in your cars users manual regarding those


----------

